# iCloud et le mot de passe expiré



## maxilapo (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheté un MBA dernièrement et j'aimerais le connecté a iCloud pour synchroniser mes signets dans Safari avec mon iMac.

Sauf que quand je vais dans les réglages pour me connecter a iCloud, j'entre mes informations et celui-ci m'informe que mon mot de passe est expiré et que je dois le changer

Sa me fais chier, parce que ce mot de passe la est déjà très récentj'ai pas envi de changer mon mot de passe d'Apple ID au 3 semaine, alors est-ce qu'il y a une façon de fermer sa gueule à iCloud ?

Mac App Store, App Store, iTunes aucun autre service ne m'écoeure avec mon mot de passe, sauf iCloud ici présent Même la version web m'empêche de me connecter..sans me dire pourquoi par contre

J'attend vos idées...


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Juillet 2012)

Attention ne pas melanger / Confondre Apple ID et identifiant icloud.

*Apple ID:* cepa peut-être n'importe que adresse de messagerie que tu aura définit pour ouvrir un compte par exemple sur le MAS, sur l'apple store, sur itunes

*Identifiant Apple (iCloud):* Obligatoirement une adresse e-mail du se terminant @me.com 

Mais un Identifiant Apple (cloud) est aussi un Apple ID ... donc on peut en avoir plusieurs... mais pas possible de les fusionner

Si par contre tu ne fais pas d'erreur tu peux demander à retrouver le mot de passe ( mot de passe oublié) voir cette page https://iforgot.apple.com/cgi-bin/W...urnURL=https://www.icloud.com/&language=FR-FR


*Note du modo : *je croyais pourtant le titre de cette annonce : "_iCloud c'est dans Internet et réseau_" suffisamment explicite pour que même si on est trop pressé pour prendre le temps de la lire, on puisse aller poster directement au bon endroit !


----------

